# Activating "Dynamic Light Assist" US



## Joshuaortiz31 (Oct 16, 2019)

Hello all!

First post here for me. I bought a 2019 VW Arteon SEL Premium last Thursday and I love it. I had a 2019 Sonata Limited 2.0t+ but there's no competition. 

I've been doing a lot of research and I've learned that while we have incredibly powerful headlights in the US (_Yes, I know the IIHS rated them as Poor... But if you look into the measurements, this was due to the amount of glare not the distance the lights covered._) they don't use their full functionality here in the US. 

From my research, it seems that the headlight units are exactly the same just the software is either deactivated/not there... Has anyone had experience activating this feature?

Thank you!!


----------



## beaumisbro (Oct 2, 2009)

congrats and welcome aboard. read up on coding tools (if you're new to VW), backup your factory configs and ask questions if you're unsure about something.
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...S-Arteon&p=113751491&viewfull=1#post113751491

post pictures when you can :thumbup:


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

In a way, we can blame the US government for the glares on these new headlights, they are the one who is slow to approve the active lighting systems, the Europeans had it for years. These multi-beam LED headlights are capable of so much more.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Joshuaortiz31 said:


> Hello all!
> 
> First post here for me. I bought a 2019 VW Arteon SEL Premium last Thursday and I love it. I had a 2019 Sonata Limited 2.0t+ but there's no competition.
> 
> ...


Haven't been able to activate the dynamic light assist (pseudo matrix lighting), because I believe the aperarute shutters on the main beams are missing. 

However, you can code weather, city, intersection, highway lights. They dip/move the beams for different driving situations.


----------



## SDArteon (Jun 16, 2019)

The G Man said:


> In a way, we can blame the US government for the glares on these new headlights, they are the one who is slow to approve the active lighting systems, the Europeans had it for years. These multi-beam LED headlights are capable of so much more.[/QUOT*E]
> *
> Blame the SAE. Years ago, I pulled the specs for SAE lighting standards and was very intrigued by the beam pattern, which includes, for example, an skyward component whose purpose is/was to illuminate street signs above - quite clever. However, as soon as one arrives in the USA the immediate thing people complain about is the glare from lights from the on-comming cars on the other side of the freeway! Its better now, but it used to be terrible, and its origin is the (forgive me) wacky US beam pattern specs. In Germany, where I lived for a few years, the lighting patterns have a very sharp cut-off to reduce glare to on-coming traffic. People in the US are forever, pulling out SAE headlights and swapping them for so called "e-codes" - see the forums, I thought about it for my Audi S5. The UK (where I grew up in to my late 20's) the beam pattern is different yet again with photometry designed to light up pedestrians and country lane road signs. In the future with beam forming headlamps, this could now be handled by the software that forms the beam patterns needed for each National standard.
> 
> ...


----------



## The G Man (Jun 26, 2019)

SDArteon said:


> The G Man said:
> 
> 
> > In a way, we can blame the US government for the glares on these new headlights, they are the one who is slow to approve the active lighting systems, the Europeans had it for years. These multi-beam LED headlights are capable of so much more.[/QUOT*E]
> ...


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Okay so I am convinced there is more I need to do to get this working on my 2021 since it still isn’t working properly. In 09 I made the necessary adaptations. 

In A5 I changed byte 15 to 40 from 20 which changes it from high beam assist to dla. But I definitely recall making two changes in A5 for my 2019, so I’m trying to figure out what the other change was.

Ran basic settings in 4B, but I’m not able to reset the lights to factory defaults within the car menu because that setting is no longer there on the 21..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Okay so I am convinced there is more I need to do to get this working on my 2021 since it still isn’t working properly. In 09 I made the necessary adaptations.
> 
> In A5 I changed byte 15 to 40 from 20 which changes it from high beam assist to dla. But I definitely recall making two changes in A5 for my 2019, so I’m trying to figure out what the other change was.
> 
> Ran basic settings in 4B, but I’m not able to reset the lights to factory defaults within the car menu because that setting is no longer there on the 21..


As a follow up these were the instructions from 2019 which I wrote. But I don’t know what that first change in coding for A5 was for and since the 2021 is different anyone want to look into that byte for me to help me navigate?


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> View attachment 106463
> 
> 
> As a follow up these were the instructions from 2019 which I wrote. But I don’t know what that first change in coding for A5 was for and since the 2021 is different anyone want to look into that byte for me to help me navigate?


2019 A5 module byte 19. My factory value was 30. Additional high beam for FLA went from (00)NOT active/installed to (03)LED.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

LSIII said:


> 2019 A5 module byte 19. My factory value was 30. Additional high beam for FLA went from (00)NOT active/installed to (03)LED.


Thanks mine is set to not active so I’m going to change it to led and see what happens.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ice4life said:


> Thanks mine is set to not active so I’m going to change it to led and see what happens.


No luck here. Still acting the same as before.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

so anyone know which one is supposed to be selected to get DLa to work? This is in A5 long coding. I think this is the one thing keeping it from working correctly on my 21. I also saw this and wasn’t sure if it should have adaptive headlight range control selected instead of DLa?


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

ice4life said:


> View attachment 106931
> 
> 
> so anyone know which one is supposed to be selected to get DLa to work? This is in A5 long coding. I think this is the one thing keeping it from working correctly on my 21. I also saw this and wasn’t sure if it should have adaptive headlight range control selected instead of DLa?
> ...


On my ‘19 i couldn’t find a similar menu to the first photo, but there is to one on the second photo and it is set to DLA.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

It’s working thanks to mdiddy sharing his long codes! My A5 and 4B were slightly different. After I changed the coding I finally got the dynamic cornering light error and then set basic settings cleared faults and voila.

it was working so well last night cutting around vehicles. So darn cool


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

ice4life said:


> It’s working thanks to mdiddy sharing his long codes! My A5 and 4B were slightly different. After I changed the coding I finally got the dynamic cornering light error and then set basic settings cleared faults and voila.
> 
> it was working so well last night cutting around vehicles. So darn cool


So you got it working now? Glad to hear man.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

That's cool that you got it working. I wasn't really interested in DLA at first just because with the headlights already capable of turning with the car combined with the corning lights and high beam assist it made night time driving quite nice compared to other cars I've owned. So would you mind sharing the step by step coding you did to achieve that?


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

You’ll love DLA.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Copbait said:


> That's cool that you got it working. I wasn't really interested in DLA at first just because with the headlights already capable of turning with the car combined with the corning lights and high beam assist it made night time driving quite nice compared to other cars I've owned. So would you mind sharing the step by step coding you did to achieve that?


Cop, what year is your Arteon? If you have a 21 SEL-P, it's pretty easy.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Cop, what year is your Arteon? If you have a 21 SEL-P, it's pretty easy.


Mine is a 21 SEL. No P for me but I assume there won't be any difference otherwise.

Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

There actually might be. Given the P has more features, there could be coding differences in the modules. Do your lights do the DLA "split" on startup?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Yes they do the dance. They dance better than me 

There could be differences but I'd bet there isn't because all of the other lighting mods I've done have not been any different (ie. dynamic turn signals, SSPL, DRL only on with auto, etc.) 

Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Here all I had to do for my 21:









4B module & AFS lighting options questions


I don’t recall any ‘21 owners that have looked into this. You might have to be the guinea pig. @ice4life Ice is right. I picked up my 21 today from the dealer. The headlights do the same dance with the cut my 19 did AFTER flashing it with VCP I'm going to make the DLA adjustments tomorrow...




www.vwvortex.com


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Thank you, I'll work on that tomorrow and let you know how it goes.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

I haven’t been able to video tape it yet, but this is exactly how it behaves and it is really awesome


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> I was incorrect on modules. Here's what I had to do to get it working. Just three changes.
> 
> In module 09:
> 
> ...


So I'm using the OBD11 app and not VCDS so keep that in mind but where in module A5 can I find byte 15? Long coding? 

Also, when you say do the basic settings adaptation, are you referring to the "Resetting of all adaptation values" under the basic settings option?

I'm kind of hesitant to do this because the changes you made were slightly different than the changes @ice4life had to make which is baffling since you both have 21's.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Yeah, it was the long coding. No idea why Ice's was different than mine. One I gave him my long coding though, his worked. 

And unfortunately, I don't know how the ODB11 works. I've always used VCDS.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Yeah, it was the long coding. No idea why Ice's was different than mine. One I gave him my long coding though, his worked.
> 
> And unfortunately, I don't know how the ODB11 works. I've always used VCDS.


No problem, so I think that byte 15 changing to 40 is probably what I'm seeing here in the app. Do you agree?










Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

So regarding the basic settings adaptation then, which one do I select? Lot of choices under basic settings.

Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Copbait said:


> No problem, so I think that byte 15 changing to 40 is probably what I'm seeing here in the app. Do you agree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's it for sure. I changed that from HBA to DLA. Only change I had to do.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Copbait said:


> So regarding the basic settings adaptation then, which one do I select? Lot of choices under basic settings.
> 
> Sent from my Google machine using the tappy talky app


What options show up for you there? Can you take a screen grab?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

I found that modules 9 and 4B both have options for "Basic headlamp setting" and "Acknowledge basic setting" but since you said there is no need to access 4B then I assume it's the options in module 9 I should be changing. Under module 9 basic setting < Basic headlamp setting there is only option to select and it's simply called "basic setting" and it's already selected. Same thing under module 9 for basic setting < Acknowledge basic setting and it's simply called "Acknowledge basic setting" which is already selected too. Is module 9 the one I need to do this basic setting adaptations for? 

Here is partially what I'm seeing under module 9 < basic settings 










and here is under the "basic headlamp setting". Basic setting is already selected.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

@ice4life Would have to answer this one. I know he used ODB11


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

I got everything else set to go. The last piece of the puzzle for me is how do I do the basic setting adaptations?

So, there isn't any resetting of the MIB unit or anything else like in the 19 and 20 models?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Copbait said:


> I got everything else set to go. The last piece of the puzzle for me is how do I do the basic setting adaptations?
> 
> So, there isn't any resetting of the MIB unit or anything else like in the 19 and 20 models?


When you go to 4B, select basic settings. Then go to the basic headlamp settings and slide the slider on the bottom. Then go to acknowledge basic headlamp settings and slide the slider at the bottom. Then go to the faults section in 4B and clear it even though it’ll say no faults. If you need additional help DM me and I’ll walk you through it.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

ice4life said:


> When you go to 4B, select basic settings. Then go to the basic headlamp settings and slide the slider on the bottom. Then go to acknowledge basic headlamp settings and slide the slider at the bottom. Then go to the faults section in 4B and clear it even though it’ll say no faults. If you need additional help DM me and I’ll walk you through it.


Thank you, I will try this tonight and see how it goes.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

They work! My dynamic headlights work! Wow these thing are amazing! I didn't realize they'd be this cool. I was always satisfied with the American spec headlights with the side to side rotation, cornering lights, and auto high beams but man these things are on a whole another level. Yeah they wrap around other cars from behind but they seem to dance all over the place but in a non blinding other drivers sort of way. They will even shoot up and light up overhead and side road signs as well if not too close to other cars. Of course, if any sort of overhead ambient lighting is detected like a street light they'll revert to standard low beams but you still get the side to side and cornering lights.

I will note that for some reason I had to make a small change in module 4B. For me I went into "Headlamp basic setting" and then I enabled bit 6 on byte 10 and then ran the basic settings again. That allowed for the head lights to do their spread apart and come together routine when running the basic settings. I still had errors afterwards like "light assist error" and "dynamic cornering light error" but when I shut off the car and actually started it and drove it, the errors disappeared altogether and everything just worked.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

That’s awesome I’m glad you got it working. It really is an impressive system!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Instructions....


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Quick question, do our lights supposed to turn left and right with steering wheel? I have the SEL P but havent notice my lights move through cornering at all. Will just have to activate Dynamic Light Assist and call it a day.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

EuroNeed said:


> Quick question, do our lights supposed to turn left and right with steering wheel? I have the SEL P but havent notice my lights move through cornering at all. Will just have to activate Dynamic Light Assist and call it a day.


It should unless you have something turned off in the lights settings? I do know that with DLA activated my headlights seem more sensitive and turn more than just 15 degrees. They also will actually follow the curve of the road before I even start to turn the wheel. Not sure if that's navigation or camera based.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Copbait said:


> It should unless you have something turned off in the lights settings? I do know that with DLA activated my headlights seem more sensitive and turn more than just 15 degrees. They also will actually follow the curve of the road before I even start to turn the wheel. Not sure if that's navigation or camera based.


Yeah thats what I figured, everything in settings seems to be on for cornering lights yet they do not move. I really think carista messed things up for me. It worked great on my mk6.5 GLI so when I got the Arteon, that was the first thing I did was coded my Arteon with carista which does not have an option to save your codes before changing them. Thats when I started noticing small glitches here and there. Ughh.. will have to ask a local dealer to load original codes when getting an oil change next time. Hope they do it for free and not charge me but it is my fault so I'll pay if I have to. I did get the obd11 so I'll save dealer coding before start messing with codes again because I want to activate dynamic light assist, deactivate start/stop and later on code facelifted euro tails when I get them


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

EuroNeed said:


> Yeah thats what I figured, everything in settings seems to be on for cornering lights yet they do not move. I really think carista messed things up for me. It worked great on my mk6.5 GLI so when I got the Arteon, that was the first thing I did was coded my Arteon with carista which does not have an option to save your codes before changing them. Thats when I started noticing small glitches here and there. Ughh.. will have to ask a local dealer to load original codes when getting an oil change next time. Hope they do it for free and not charge me but it is my fault so I'll pay if I have to. I did get the obd11 so I'll save dealer coding before start messing with codes again because I want to activate dynamic light assist, deactivate start/stop and later on code facelifted euro tails when I get them


This may be a dumb question but is your headlight switch set to Auto?


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

Copbait said:


> This may be a dumb question but is your headlight switch set to Auto?


Typically yes, with the bad weather lights on as well


----------



## pteronaut (Sep 15, 2020)

EuroNeed said:


> Typically yes, with the bad weather lights on as well


The headlights do not swivel when the All-Weather lights are on.


----------



## EuroNeed (Dec 2, 2009)

pteronaut said:


> The headlights do not swivel when the All-Weather lights are on.


That's lame but thanks for the clarification


----------



## davela72 (Jun 7, 2000)

Copbait said:


> Instructions....


Nice Work! I'm still loving these lights, very impressive!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jadar said:


> So I got as far your step 2 A5 driver assistance. Once I made the two changes I immediately got an error (lane assist) malfunction or not active. I proceeded to step 2 and once I selected long coding I couldn’t find 01010110 tab anywhere in there. Not sure why my obd11 doesn’t show it maybe I have an older version. I decided to stop and reverse everything and thankfully it cleared up my errors. I had one error however left over and that was high beam assist but I rescanned it again and it cleared it as well. So back to how it was I have highbeam assist and dynamic cornering.
> Any ideas on why my obd 11 wouldn’t show that 01010110 tab?


First of all, getting errors is normal so don't be alarmed. It is to be expected. Sorry I should've mentioned that earlier. When you're all finished and you actually start your car and drive it, the errors should disappear. Secondly, here is what the 01010110 tab looks like on both the iphone and android versions:

Iphone version:










Android version:


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

I guess I should add this for clarification too. This is what the Android version of the Byte 10 screen looks like. Bit 6 is the "MDF Activation" bit. You need to enable this. The iphone version just says bit 6 with no description.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> I guess I should add this for clarification too. This is what the Android version of the Byte 10 screen looks like. Bit 6 is the "MDF Activation" bit. You need to enable this. The iphone version just says bit 6 with no description.
> 
> 
> View attachment 134774


Dang That makes perfect sense now. I was unaware the bit part was at the top it’s why I was confused on your step 3. Thanks for the clarification. I’ll give this another go later and see if I can get it going. 👍


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Instructions....


I was going to give this another shot and now when I connect to my obd11 the A5 Drivers Assistance module won’t even show up in the list of modules for coding. I know it was there before. I don’t get it where did it go!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jadar said:


> I was going to give this another shot and now when I connect to my obd11 the A5 Drivers Assistance module won’t even show up in the list of modules for coding. I know it was there before. I don’t get it where did it go!


It should be right after 76 Parking Assistant at least mine is. It's near the bottom of the list.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> It should be right after 76 Parking Assistant at least mine is. It's near the bottom of the list.


It completely disappeared in my populated module list 🥴. When I show history it shows I’ve made changes in the 5A module but that’s about it. Looks like the module won’t wake up or something.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jadar said:


> It completely disappeared in my populated module list 🥴. When I show history it shows I’ve made changes in the 5A module but that’s about it. Looks like the module won’t wake up or something.


Weird. Have you tried doing a full scan? Maybe that will wake it up.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Weird. Have you tried doing a full scan? Maybe that will wake it up.


I did, nothing shows up. Oh well i guess that’s a wrap for me on the DLA mod.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> I guess I should add this for clarification too. This is what the Android version of the Byte 10 screen looks like. Bit 6 is the "MDF Activation" bit. You need to enable this. The iphone version just says bit 6 with no description.
> 
> 
> View attachment 134774


So I got my module to wake up, I get tot the last part per your instructions in byte 10 and my bit 6 is already selected so what the heck do I do now. When I coded step 1 and 2 my errors show up for no lane assist and headlight error so I know it’s not properly done even though this is selected.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jadar said:


> So I got my module to wake up, I get tot the last part per your instructions in byte 10 and my bit 6 is already selected so what the heck do I do now. When I coded step 1 and 2 my errors show up for no lane assist and headlight error so I know it’s not properly done even though this is selected.


Your bit 6 is not currently selected. Bit 6 is "MDF Activation". The first bit is actually bit 0, then 1, and so on which is why you confused bit 5 for bit 6. Also, the errors are normal. They will persist even after you've done the headlight basic settings and acknowledge settings. It's not until you shut everything off, disconnect the dongle, close the hood and actually start your car. That is when the errors disappear, the clouds clear and everyone starts singing Kumbaya.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Your bit 6 is not currently selected. Bit 6 is "MDF Activation". The first bit is actually bit 0, then 1, and so on which is why you confused bit 5 for bit 6. Also, the errors are normal. They will persist even after you've done the headlight basic settings and acknowledge settings. It's not until you shut everything off, disconnect the dongle, close the hood and actually start your car. That is when the errors disappear, the clouds clear and everyone starts singing Kumbaya.


🤦🏻‍♂️ Fml I’m an idiot 🤣. I kept counting it as 1,2,3 etc
Well thank you so much for replying so quickly. I really wish I could buy you a beer 🍻. I’m going to try this again.


----------



## Mikey991 (Mar 6, 2021)

Cop, I just stumbled across this thread and have been reading through. I have a 21 SEL Premium. I've saved the instructions you shared. Any issues? I have ordered my OBD11 and I will definitely give this a go. This is so sick!


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

Copper is the man. Brought mine to life and they are awesome.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Wow, this sounds like a fantastic feature, and I can't wait to get it enable it on my car. Before following the PDF instruction @Copbait has posted, I need to become a little more familiar with OBDEleven Pro... or maybe I can find someone local to help me do this.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jadar said:


> 🤦🏻‍♂️ Fml I’m an idiot 🤣. I kept counting it as 1,2,3 etc
> Well thank you so much for replying so quickly. I really wish I could buy you a beer 🍻. I’m going to try this again.


I'll take a beer as payment 🍺🙂



Mikey991 said:


> Cop, I just stumbled across this thread and have been reading through. I have a 21 SEL Premium. I've saved the instructions you shared. Any issues? I have ordered my OBD11 and I will definitely give this a go. This is so sick!


No issues. Works beautifully. Actually makes my drive to work enjoyable. I wish there was a better video to showcase how great they are. The video link in this thread is not really a great example. I might try looking at some of my dashcam video to see if I can get some good action.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Your bit 6 is not currently selected. Bit 6 is "MDF Activation". The first bit is actually bit 0, then 1, and so on which is why you confused bit 5 for bit 6. Also, the errors are normal. They will persist even after you've done the headlight basic settings and acknowledge settings. It's not until you shut everything off, disconnect the dongle, close the hood and actually start your car. That is when the errors disappear, the clouds clear and everyone starts singing Kumbaya.


Finally got it going thank you again so very much. The DLA lights are working phenomenal now.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Jadar said:


> Finally got it going thank you again so very much. The DLA lights are working phenomenal now.


Suhweet! Another satisfied customer. Pretty cool aren't they?


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Suhweet! Another satisfied customer. Pretty cool aren't they?


They really are. It’s amazing how the brights stay on and it just squares off the cars ahead.

I’ll pay pal you some beer money DM your PayPal.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Awesome! Now you just need the dynamic rear turn signals to match the fronts. I did a write up on those as well in this thread.

Euro Tail Turn Signals


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Awesome! Now you just need the dynamic rear turn signals to match the fronts. I did a write up on those as well in this thread.
> 
> Euro Tail Turn Signals


I’m about to try the DLA activation and I saw in your directions about running the high beam memory app, is that loaded in OBD11 Pro? If so, is there anything special I need to do??


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

DrivingMrsArteon said:


> I’m about to try the DLA activation and I saw in your directions about running the high beam memory app, is that loaded in OBD11 Pro? If so, is there anything special I need to do??


Yes it is already loaded and no you just run the app. It costs 10 credits but the pro version comes with plenty of credits. There are several other apps as well in OBD11 that you can use to modify your car. The apps are there just as a convenience because if you know what you're doing you can achieve the same effect with long coding or adaptations for free. The Pro version is the only one that allows long coding tho so it's good you got that one.


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Yes it is already loaded and no you just run the app. It costs 10 credits but the pro version comes with plenty of credits. There are several other apps as well in OBD11 that you can use to modify your car. The apps are there just as a convenience because if you know what you're doing you can achieve the same effect with long coding or adaptations for free. The Pro version is the only one that allows long coding tho so it's good you got that one.


Awesome! Thanks man, I really appreciate the info.


----------



## BViking (Dec 18, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Here all I had to do for my 21:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m picking up a 2022 Tiguan SE on Monday do you think the code for your 21 arteon will work on it?


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

BViking said:


> I’m picking up a 2022 Tiguan SE on Monday do you think the code for your 21 arteon will work on it?


It doesn't, no. I have a 22 SEL R Line with the IQ lights and the coding didn't work on it.


----------



## BViking (Dec 18, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> It doesn't, no. I have a 22 SEL R Line with the IQ lights and the coding didn't work on it.


Dang, thanks for getting back to me so quick.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

I received my OBDeleven Pro today and followed the instruction posted by @Copbait for enabling the DLA. Thanks much for an easy-to-follow set of directions.


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

Huge thanks to @Copbait for the DLA instructions for my '21. A few months ago I tried enabling it using a mashup of '19 and '21 settings which ended up bricking my ACC. Following his instructions not only enabled DLA, but it brought my ACC back to life.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Good to hear you've all had success! I just thought we needed a single comprehensive source of information that provided easy to follow instructions as the information was scattered about this and other threads making it hard to comprehend. I suppose the document could still use a little refining but if it works it works!


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

It would be really nice to have a sticky topic for all the verified mods with OBDeleven for our cars... one central place for all the reference materials.


----------



## TanStarfield (May 31, 2019)

gemini_or said:


> It would be really nice to have a sticky topic for all the verified mods with OBDeleven for our cars... one central place for all the reference materials.


Yeah, I agree. There's this thread, but since there are some differences between VCDS and OBDEleven sometimes it's hard to find the right things in OBDEleven.


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

Question, has anyone installed the dynamic turn signals? Like these: 2021 Volkswagen Arteon Led dynamic turn signals - 5H0052215 | Carter Volkswagen, Seattle WA


----------



## HandonBread (Sep 17, 2018)

DrivingMrsArteon said:


> Question, has anyone installed the dynamic turn signals? Like these: 2021 Volkswagen Arteon Led dynamic turn signals - 5H0052215 | Carter Volkswagen, Seattle WA


Yes I have installed the OSRAM ones. They are just plug n play.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

DrivingMrsArteon said:


> Question, has anyone installed the dynamic turn signals? Like these: 2021 Volkswagen Arteon Led dynamic turn signals - 5H0052215 | Carter Volkswagen, Seattle WA


Yes but mine were bought on eBay for a whole lot less. Here's what they look like.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

DrivingMrsArteon said:


> Question, has anyone installed the dynamic turn signals? Like these: 2021 Volkswagen Arteon Led dynamic turn signals - 5H0052215 | Carter Volkswagen, Seattle WA


I purchased this set on eBay for under $30. The order was made two weeks ago and they just arrived today, so I'm going to install them this weekend.
LED Side Mirror Dynamic Turn Signal Indicator


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

I hate to hijack this thread, but since we're discussing the dynamic turn signals, I'll go ahead and ask: is there an installation guide for these turn signals?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

gemini_or said:


> I purchased this set on eBay for under $30. The order was made two weeks ago and they just arrived today, so I'm going to install them this weekend.
> LED Side Mirror Dynamic Turn Signal Indicator


Just a word of caution about the super cheap eBay ones. They tend to do a double blink for each time they're illuminated. At least that's been the experience of others on here who have installed those $30ish eBay ones. The ones that cost $70+ won't double blink. That's I have featured in my video link above.

Also be super careful taking apart your side mirrors. The tabs holding them in will break very easily. The mirrors can break too if not removed properly as well.


----------



## Jadar (Oct 15, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Good to hear you've all had success! I just thought we needed a single comprehensive source of information that provided easy to follow instructions as the information was scattered about this and other threads making it hard to comprehend. I suppose the document could still use a little refining but if it works it works!


You made that source happen and thanks again for putting together that amazing pdf plus the quick responses. I quite enjoy the DLA.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Just a word of caution about the super cheap eBay ones. They tend to do a double blink for each time they're illuminated. At least that's been the experience of others on here who have installed those $30ish eBay ones.


I got these based on some other user's feedback on a thread. I remember they're saying they had the double blink issue with a couple of sets, but these worked OK. 

Just got done installing them on my car without breaking anything! Phew! With limited testing in the garage, they seem to be working fine... for now. Here's hoping they will last a while.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I have the Orsam/OEMs installed on mine. I bought the chinese ones. Those things were POSs. They didn't have the little light that goes intot he mirror frame so there was a hole there and they also broke when installing them.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> I have the Orsam/OEMs installed on mine. I bought the chinese ones. Those things were POSs. They didn't have the little light that goes intot he mirror frame so there was a hole there and they also broke when installing them.


I'm glad you finally found a set that you like and work for you.

The units I got seems to work fine now. They do have the indicator lens so I can see from the inside when they blink. Before putting them on I compared them to the factory lights I took out. They looked identical, except that the model I got has tinted lens which look much better on my black car.

I'm hoping they last for a while. I'll make sure to report if they develop any issues.


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

Hey guys, I need help with OBD11 issue!! I’m trying to activate the high beam assist memory and every time I go to activate it, I get an error message saying check ignition and try again…what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

DrivingMrsArteon said:


> Hey guys, I need help with OBD11 issue!! I’m trying to activate the high beam assist memory and every time I go to activate it, I get an error message saying check ignition and try again…what am I doing wrong?


Is your hood popped?


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

Copbait said:


> Is your hood popped?


Yup and now step 3 won’t work, when I got to write the code, I get a function canceled, marginal conditions have not been meet


----------



## DrivingMrsArteon (Oct 18, 2021)

Holy crap guys!! DLA is amazing, and Copbait is the man, totally helped me out. I saw them in action tonight, they’re crazy how they move.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Does Anyone have the exact steps for the DLA for the OBDeleven Pro for a 19 SEL-P Line? Will it work without issues? Lol
I’d like to give this a try if anyone can show me the steps? 
Thanks!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

DrivingMrsArteon said:


> Holy crap guys!! DLA is amazing, and Copbait is the man, totally helped me out. I saw them in action tonight, they’re crazy how they move.


Awesome! Friends don't let friends drive......with American spec headlights.



Meanrick69 said:


> Does Anyone have the exact steps for the DLA for the OBDeleven Pro for a 19 SEL-P Line? Will it work without issues? Lol
> I’d like to give this a try if anyone can show me the steps?
> Thanks!


Not sure if it's been done with OBD11 pro but the ones who have done it used VCDS I believe.


----------



## Meanrick69 (Nov 10, 2019)

Copbait said:


> Awesome! Friends don't let friends drive......with American spec headlights.
> 
> 
> Not sure if it's been done with OBD11 pro but the ones who have done it used VCDS I believe.


Bummer


----------



## LSIII (Jul 15, 2000)

Meanrick69 said:


> Bummer


The 2019-2020’s require the A5 camera to be flashed with VCP, in addition to coding that is similar to the above.


----------



## Myane19516 (12 mo ago)

ice4life said:


> Haven't been able to activate the dynamic light assist (pseudo matrix lighting), because I believe the aperarute shutters on the main beams are missing.
> 
> However, you can code weather, city, intersection, highway lights. They dip/move the beams for different driving situations.





ice4life said:


> Haven't been able to activate the dynamic light assist (pseudo matrix lighting), because I believe the aperarute shutters on the main beams are missing.
> 
> However, you can code weather, city, intersection, highway lights. They dip/move the beams for different driving situations.


ho how are you , how can you code all this features listed above. How can you do that


----------



## mabbey (12 mo ago)

M Diddy said:


> It doesn't, no. I have a 22 SEL R Line with the IQ lights and the coding didn't work on it.


I just picked up my 22’ SE R Line… has anyone had luck enabling the high beam assist? Is it worth getting the ODB11 pro tool


----------



## tiger16 (Jan 25, 2021)

mabbey said:


> I just picked up my 22’ SE R Line… has anyone had luck enabling the high beam assist? Is it worth getting the ODB11 pro tool


I don’t believe the 22’s have arrived yet in the states.😀


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

mabbey said:


> I just picked up my 22’ SE R Line...


What is the build date of your car? It should be on a sticker with the VIN somewhere on the lower portion of the driver door area.


----------



## Mikey991 (Mar 6, 2021)

ice4life said:


> When you go to 4B, select basic settings. Then go to the basic headlamp settings and slide the slider on the bottom. Then go to acknowledge basic headlamp settings and slide the slider at the bottom. Then go to the faults section in 4B and clear it even though it’ll say no faults. If you need additional help DM me and I’ll walk you through it.


@ice4life Is this everything that was needed to get this working? I'm going to be using OBD11 Pro on iPhone. Hoping to give this a try sometime today before it goes dark so I can give it a go tonight!


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

tiger16 said:


> I don’t believe the 22’s have arrived yet in the states.😀





gemini_or said:


> What is the build date of your car? It should be on a sticker with the VIN somewhere on the lower portion of the driver door area.


I think he might've just bought a 22 Tiguan. There is some cross posting from the Tiguan forum going on because of the interest in DLA.


----------



## gemini_or (Dec 7, 2021)

Copbait said:


> I think he might've just bought a 22 Tiguan. There is some cross posting from the Tiguan forum going on because of the interest in DLA.


Ah, now that makes sense. Thanks for the crosscheck!


----------



## TanStarfield (May 31, 2019)

LSIII said:


> The 2019-2020’s require the A5 camera to be flashed with VCP, in addition to coding that is similar to the above.


That depends on which version of the car you have. DLA Working great on my 2019 SEL Premium R-Line. Done with OBDEleven. My problem is that I did some of the steps a while back but didn't go all the way. Followed the instructions posted here for the 2021 and it's working for me. I need to dig through my history to try to see what exactly was changed since I've been making changes since 2019...


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

TanStarfield said:


> That depends on which version of the car you have. DLA Working great on my 2019 SEL Premium R-Line. Done with OBDEleven. My problem is that I did some of the steps a while back but didn't go all the way. Followed the instructions posted here for the 2021 and it's working for me. I need to dig through my history to try to see what exactly was changed since I've been making changes since 2019...


If you have a 2019, you need more than ODBEleven to fully activate DLA. You need VCP and have to flash the camera in order to properly have it. On the 21's and up, you no longer need to use VCP.


----------



## TanStarfield (May 31, 2019)

M Diddy said:


> If you have a 2019, you need more than ODBEleven to fully activate DLA. You need VCP and have to flash the camera in order to properly have it. On the 21's and up, you no longer need to use VCP.


That's not true for my car. It's fully working. I can see it steering the lights around the cars in front of me. I've only used OBDEleven, and I've had this car since it was new so nothing has been flashed.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Your car isn't doing full DLA. It possible to turn it on, but, without flashing the camera, it's not actually working. The car needs to do a "split" during the startup sequence. Arteon's didn't do this without flashing until 2021.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Here's Shawn's video. He was the first one to get it going. The split at the end doesn't happen until the camera is flashed on pre-21s.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

I was gonna say if this is true then a lot of pre 21 Arteon owners are gonna cream their corn over this revelation


----------



## TanStarfield (May 31, 2019)

M Diddy said:


> Your car isn't doing full DLA. It possible to turn it on, but, without flashing the camera, it's not actually working. The car needs to do a "split" during the startup sequence. Arteon's didn't do this without flashing until 2021.


I don't know what to tell you. I literally see it steering around cars in front of me. If I'm behind a car, it puts a notch where that car is and shines up to the side. If there's an oncoming car, it drops in the area of that car. I literally watched it follow a car that turned to the right in front of me and also separately dip further left when the oncoming traffic was further to the left. The only thing I haven't confirmed because I haven't driven on any curvy roads are the GPS assisted turning of the lights. They turn when I turn the steering wheel, but I'm not sure if they will do it proactively before I turn the wheel just because I haven't been on any roads that have curves at night yet.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

TanStarfield said:


> I don't know what to tell you. I literally see it steering around cars in front of me. If I'm behind a car, it puts a notch where that car is and shines up to the side. If there's an oncoming car, it drops in the area of that car. I literally watched it follow a car that turned to the right in front of me and also separately dip further left when the oncoming traffic was further to the left. The only thing I haven't confirmed because I haven't driven on any curvy roads are the GPS assisted turning of the lights. They turn when I turn the steering wheel, but I'm not sure if they will do it proactively before I turn the wheel just because I haven't been on any roads that have curves at night yet.


You don't have to tell me anything. We all setup what we thought was DLA without flashing. It's not fully working unless you flash with VCP. If your car doesn't do that split you see at the end, it's not DLA and you're blinding cars in front of you. It's been discussed on here to death.


----------



## TanStarfield (May 31, 2019)

Copbait said:


> I was gonna say if this is true then a lot of pre 21 Arteon owners are gonna cream their corn over this revelation


Maybe it's the specific tech package in my car? SEL-P R-Line...I have full lane assist (although I think I increased its capabilities with OBDEleven back when I first got the car) I have a dash cam but in my normal driving it's difficult to see it working because there is always so much traffic, and the oncoming headlights often overpower the video enough that it makes it harder to see the line of the headlights moving.
It seems I need to do a couple things....get a good video of it working, and go back through all my changes and actually try to figure out the changes that I did that made this work.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

We all have/had SEL-P's. It was the only version of the Arteon they came with the Hi-Line lights. I mean, this is simple. Do your lights do the split you see at the end of the video or not? It not, then you don't have actual DLA working.


----------



## Mikey991 (Mar 6, 2021)

TanStarfield said:


> Maybe it's the specific tech package in my car? SEL-P R-Line...I have full lane assist (although I think I increased its capabilities with OBDEleven back when I first got the car) I have a dash cam but in my normal driving it's difficult to see it working because there is always so much traffic, and the oncoming headlights often overpower the video enough that it makes it harder to see the line of the headlights moving.
> It seems I need to do a couple things....get a good video of it working, and go back through all my changes and actually try to figure out the changes that I did that made this work.


It literally cannot fully work pre 2021 without the changes Diddy is talking about. From what I have read and understood at least. The light's have to split on startup when they dance. If they don't, they are not capable of fully running DLA. Again, from what I understand. I might be wrong.


----------



## TanStarfield (May 31, 2019)

Mikey991 said:


> It literally cannot fully work pre 2021 without the changes Diddy is talking about. From what I have read and understood at least. The light's have to split on startup when they dance. If they don't, they are not capable of fully running DLA. Again, from what I understand. I might be wrong.


All I can say is that I clearly see it steering around cars in front of me, and dipping down for oncoming traffic while still shining bright to the sides of the road, and I've seen it follow cars that turned to the right in front of me. I can see it hitting things on the side of the road at high-beam brightness, while not shining on the back of the car in front of me. Not a single car has flashed their lights at me, which actually HAS happened fairly often before the mod just with regular low-beams. My lights do not split outward during their startup sequence. I'll do some driving away from the higher traffic areas where I generally drive at night so it's more visible. It turns off a lot because of street lights and intersections, plus it's just harder to see when there is constant traffic. Maybe in all my past fooling around with settings I triggered something that others haven't tried...I don't know why it's working without flashing, but it is.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

"My lights do not split outward during their startup sequence. "

Then you don't actually have DLA installed. You need to flash your camera with the proper FW. What you have is the half-assed version we all thought was working properly, but it's not.


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

Having DLA is a lot like being a cheerleader......it's not much good if can't do the splits.


----------



## TanStarfield (May 31, 2019)

What is it supposed to do differently that it didn't do here? You can see it steering the light around the vehicles, and it was far more visible to the naked eye than the camera shows. 



(If it's only showing 1080p it's still processing the 4k version. I thought it was done when I posted)


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Adaptive Headlights Finally Get NHTSA Approval


The technology has been commonplace overseas since 2006.




www.roadandtrack.com





Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

TablaRasa said:


> Adaptive Headlights Finally Get NHTSA Approval
> 
> 
> The technology has been commonplace overseas since 2006.
> ...




Sent from my XQ-AT51 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArrogantYeti101 (11 mo ago)

Hey folks, new-ish owner of a 2021 SEL-Premium R-line. I just got an obdevelen pro and was able to set up dynamic light assist without any issues, thanks to this thread. We just got hammered with snow so I haven't had a chance to do a real test drive with it yet, but I did do a short one and I feel like the low-beams seem like they are pointed substantially lower than what I remember pre-DLA. My question is - is this something that the basic headlight settings is supposed to address / figure out itself? Am I still supposed to aim them manually? Regarding the basic settings - I know "flat surface" is the recommendation, but what about distance and time? My car is about a foot from the front wall in the garage where I ran this, and I'm not sure if there needs to be some distance between the car and any obstacles in front, and what exactly does the basic setting _do_? Am I supposed to let it go indefinitely, or just start and stop it quickly then accept the settings? 

Besides that - I was able to see DLA working a little bit, and it's pretty damn awesome. Does it make any modifications to how the low beams work at speeds under, say 30mph, or are you still just getting "dumb" low beams at that point?

Thank you @Copbait for the detailed instructions, that was clutch for me being able to do this.


----------



## martemil (Oct 22, 2010)

Can someone in NJ do this for me on my 2019 SEL-P?


----------



## Copbait (Apr 5, 2021)

ArrogantYeti101 said:


> Hey folks, new-ish owner of a 2021 SEL-Premium R-line. I just got an obdevelen pro and was able to set up dynamic light assist without any issues, thanks to this thread. We just got hammered with snow so I haven't had a chance to do a real test drive with it yet, but I did do a short one and I feel like the low-beams seem like they are pointed substantially lower than what I remember pre-DLA. My question is - is this something that the basic headlight settings is supposed to address / figure out itself? Am I still supposed to aim them manually? Regarding the basic settings - I know "flat surface" is the recommendation, but what about distance and time? My car is about a foot from the front wall in the garage where I ran this, and I'm not sure if there needs to be some distance between the car and any obstacles in front, and what exactly does the basic setting _do_? Am I supposed to let it go indefinitely, or just start and stop it quickly then accept the settings?
> 
> Besides that - I was able to see DLA working a little bit, and it's pretty damn awesome. Does it make any modifications to how the low beams work at speeds under, say 30mph, or are you still just getting "dumb" low beams at that point?
> 
> Thank you @Copbait for the detailed instructions, that was clutch for me being able to do this.


There is no manual aiming. Also not aware of any specifics as to distance and time to run the basic settings and acknowledge settings because we were just trying to figure it all out through trial and error. What I can tell you is what I experienced which worked for me and others as well. I did mine inside my garage which of course is about as flat and level as you can get. I also turned off the lights in the garage as well but not sure if that was necessary. The wall in front of my car is about 10 feet from the front of my car but I'm also not sure if that matters or not.

As for when you're driving, the headlights should act like normal fixed low beam headlights when going under 37 mph except they will still swivel left and right (with cornering lights coming on too under a certain speed). The headlights also function as fixed low beams when outside lighting conditions are not near total darkness such as when overhead street lights are around. The beams will dip when DLA is active and detects another vehicle either in front of you or coming at you but shouldn't be dipped when DLA is not active and just the fixed low beams are active. So I would run the basic settings and acknowledge settings again.

When performing the basic settings and acknowledge settings steps, it will seem as if it hangs. Just wait about 30 seconds before backing out and performing the next step. These steps are what calibrates your headlights so they are aimed properly.


----------

